

AWS Will Give You Credit for Completing These EdX Courses - devNoise
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/23/amazon-web-services-will-give-you-1000-in-credit-for-completing-these-edx-courses/?ncid=rss

======
eroo
[https://www.edx.org/AWS-activate](https://www.edx.org/AWS-activate) is the
source and it's a minimum $50 contribution for the requisite "verified"
certificate.

------
Animats
_" $1,000 in credit to spend on processor time and/or storage in Amazon’s
cloud."_

Amazon has been doing that for years. I was offered AWS credit when I took a
machine learning course at Hacker Dojo a few years back.

The first one is always free.

------
metafour
What is the cost of a Verified Certificate for this course?

According to the pricing section of the Verified Certificate page, the minimum
fee varies by course but I can't find a way to determine the minimum fee
without an account.

~~~
mutagen
After plenty of clicking around after logging in I found this page:

[https://courses.edx.org/course_modes/choose/MITx/15.390.1x/3...](https://courses.edx.org/course_modes/choose/MITx/15.390.1x/3T2014/)

Which indicates the minimum fee is a $50 contribution.

It feels like edX could do much better in making that pricing information
available before enrolling but perhaps their testing has indicated otherwise.

------
tswartz
Is anyone here familiar with the quality of the course? Or taken the course?

~~~
FLGMwt
Yeah, I was in a mid-2014 session. Really great content from MIT prof and they
do a lot of case-studyish things with past MIT success stories which was
pretty neat. Lots of focus on customer need and focus (don't service minivans
if you're a Ferrari mechanic) which I thought was valuable.

Definitely one of the better quality MOOCs in terms of content and production
values.

I'm absolutely going to sign up again and follow through given the incentives.

------
thisisdallas
This is a flat $1000 credit, right? It's not a monthly credit? I think this is
a pretty cool program but with Microsoft Bizspark you get $150 monthly credit
on Azure for 3 years plus an MSDN subscription.

Either way, it's cool seeing Amazon offer this to people who are interested.

~~~
chichutschang
It's $1,000 in AWS credit valid for 2 years, not a monthly credit.

------
josegonzalez
Does anyone know if an existing AWS account would qualify for the credit? I
haven't used mine in a while - mostly on DO right now - though I miss the
services AWS provides, so this would definitely get me to migrate back.

~~~
zoidb
According to the FAQ:

Whatever Account # you provide to edX is the one that will be associated with
the credit.

------
juliangregorian
Related, Google gives you $500 in cloud credit when you take their java
scaling course for free:
[https://www.udacity.com/course/ud859](https://www.udacity.com/course/ud859)

~~~
devgutt
I think the course is not free $199/mo

~~~
juliangregorian
You can "access course materials" (using the blue button) for free and still
receive the google credit, as I did. The paid tier gives you tutoring and a
certificate.

------
icpmacdo
Signed up, I think that it will be well worth the time even though I am much
more of a programmer than a business person.

------
elvis635
Am I the only one not finding how much the verified certificate cost? It says
that it has a minimum fee, but it doesn't say how much it is

~~~
pc86
Since no one seems to have answered you, it is a minimum "donation" of $50.

